# Spanish Hospital.



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I had the misfortune this week to require the facilities afforded by the Spanish Health Service. I had had a nagging pain all week, then at 3am Monday morning I awoke with a dreadful pain in my right lower back. Took some strong painkillers but this had little effect. Later on my neighbour on the next pitch suggested he drive me to Hospital Costa Del Sol, by Marbella. We got to A&E which was packed, standing room only. The service was amazing, I had a consultation then a blood test, followed by a pain killing drip and an Xray all in the space of 2 hours. Waited another 1/2 hour for a final consultation, to be told that I wasn't dying quite yet and that I had a kidney stone which would pass through eventually. Down to the 24 hr chemist with the prescription and all at a cost of €9.70. for the drugs. My wait in the chemist was approx. 5 minutes. If the powers that be in the UK want to know how to run a hospital, they should get their backside's over to Spain. I also have to say that at no time, whilst I was there was there less than around 300 people in the waiting area, and no sign of a " Hospital Manager" ! All this done on the NHS E111, card.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Completly agree with you. I went to the same hospital with a broken toe. They were terrific. You would of had to go private in the UK to get anything like the level of care i got.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

That's nicely reassuring. I hope we never have the need but it's good to hear a positive experience.

In fact it's great because not a lot of positive is posted, we Brits prefer to moan. It's because of the weather of course.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

*Spainish Hospital*

I went to the same hospital with pains in my arms . Seen right away Heart attack Spent four days in intensive care and three on the ward. Cannot use your own pyjamas they supply them daily Wards spotless Absolutely fantastic


----------



## 104010 (Apr 20, 2007)

You were lucky - when we were over in Javea my wife was taken ill and they took her to the Hospital Marina Alta in Denia. Too long a story to go into in detail, but it was like something out of the Third World. I eventually had to sign her out, contrary to their advice.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

MOH had severe and sudden stomach pain last year when we were on the way back up from La Manga, about 20 miles from Barcelona (forget where). Took her in to the local small-town hospital at 09:30 hrs on a Sunday morning. Young & helpful Doctor spoke good English, and like apxc15, provided immediate and kind care. We were out within 2 hours after a comprehensive examination including a painkilling drip and (I think) a blood test which I recall was examined there and then, followed by a prescription dispensed in the hospital. It turned out to be an infection. 

We were so impressed - and this from a one-horse town hospital.

Dougie.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I too had a very unpleasant experience but with Velez Malaga were they set my broken hand wrongly then waited 17 day's before recalling me to tell me that they where going to re-break the hand/wrist and put in a pin. 

Not a chance it was like something from a third world hospital with over 300 patients waiting around in corridors at 08'00hrs. 

I was glad i did not have it done as when i returned home the specialist told me they left it far to late to do anything with. 

Had the cast off today and it's ruddy painful, hopefully physio. tomorrow will help. 

On a brighter note, the hospital at Villajoyosa save my wifes life 8 years ago when she became seriously ill, they where absolutely fantastic. 

Bob


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> I too had a very unpleasant experience .... On a brighter note, the hospital at Villajoyosa save my wifes life


So probably what we're saying is it's hit & miss, just like the UK.

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> Brits prefer to moan. It's because of the weather of course.


Not global warming *again*!!!!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We have always found the Spanish Hospitals to be very well run, down side is if you are admitted your family have to provide the care other than dressing changes.but all rooms are private with 2 beds one for patient and one for family member.The 300 plus in the waiting room is normal as the Spanish will take the whole family if one member is ill ,grannies,uncles the lot I have found that if a Spanish name is called at least 5 or 6 people will go to see the doctor.
On another note my friend has to go for regular check ups, she is English and has lived here for 5 years , last week she came back from the hospital complaining that the waiting room was full of Foreigners!!!! is was at this point that i reminded her the she is a Foreigner.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

French ones are pretty good too.

When Mrs Zeb flew over the handlebars of her bike in truly dramatic style and broke a couple of ribs, the service we had from all concerned was exemplary.

From the motorists who stopped to help and phoned for the police and ambulance to the hotels which went out of their way to accommodate the invalid. The ambulance even took her to a different hospital to their usual one when they found out where our hotel was - the  alternate hospital being 200 yards away. Imagine that happening here!!!

And when I broke a tooth in France and was in some pain, we walked into a dentist's and he apologised because he had a patient already in the chair and would we mind waiting 15 or 20 minutes!    8O 8O 

Almost makes you want to live there.


----------

